# Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf



## Petri_Soner (12. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen!

Da ich in einem Monat an meiner Fischerprüfung teilnehmen werde ( ich  gehe davon aus das ich sie schaffen werde weil ich mich wirklich  intensiv darauf vorbereitet habe  ) wollte ich mal fragen wie mit dem  Feedern an der Rheinkniebrücke aussieht oder ob es jemanden gibt der in  der nähe Feedert (ggf. auch ein bisschen mit KöFi angelt). ;+

Ich  kenne leider keinen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und deswegen wollte ich  mal nachfragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der sich mit dem Feedern am  Rhein in Düsseldorf auskennt.|kopfkrat
Ich  würde lieber an sich direkt auf Raubfische gehen aber ich dachte mit  Friedfischen anzufangen ist vielleicht etwas einfacher (zumindest wird  mir das immer in den Angelläden gesagt, das ich nicht mit Raubfischen anfangen sollte weil das anschlagen durch das harte Maul schwieriger ist). Naja ich finde Spinnen und Feedern beides sehr interessant und hätte wahrscheinlich an beidem Spaß!  

Achja zum Feedern möchte eine MS Range Econ Feeder 4,20 m bis 180g wg benutzen wobei ich noch nach einer passenden Rolle ausschau halte. Zum Spinnen würde ich eine ältere Quantum Lite 2,4 m mit 20 - 80g wurfgewicht (nach Recherchen zufolge sollte das doch für Hechte oder Zander reichen oder?). 

Naja ich hoffe das ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

Lieben Gruß

Petri_Soner


----------



## AK79 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Hi

hab meine Prüfung im November in Mettmann gemacht,komme aus Hochdahl.
War alles ziemlich locker. Nette Prüfer und Damen von der Stadt.
In der Theorie ist nur einer durchgerauscht (der vorher natürlich am meisten geprahlt hat 

zum Feedern kann ich dir leider nix sagen hab ich nie gemacht obwohl ich dafür auch eine Rute habe.
Was das Spinnfischen betrifft bin ich da auch noch in der Lernphase. |supergri

An der Rheinkniebrücke war ich vorletzte Woche mit einem aus dem Haus ,wenn du mit dem Auto hin willst viel Spaß.
Mussten eine halbe Stunde nach einem einigermaßen günstigen Parkplatz suchen weil alles voll war und dann gute 1,5 km laufen.

Benrath bis Monheim oder Leverkusen ist da angenehmer was das betrifft.Weiter bin ich bis jetzt leider noch nicht rumgekommen dank Arbeit und Nachwuchs.


Ich weiß ja nicht in welchem Laden du in unserer Ecke warst ,ich habe gesagt das ich bisher im Auslandsurlaub mit Sbiro ,Schleppvorfach und Pose geangelt habe und möchte nun Spinnfischen, da hat keiner auch nur ein Wort darüber verloren das ich erstmal Friedfische angeln soll.
Im Gegenteil, mir wurde alles gut erklärt und gesagt worauf ich achten sollte beim Spinnfischen mit den verschiedenen Ködern.


MFG
Andreas


----------



## Petri_Soner (14. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Hey!

Tut mir leid, dass es prahlmäßig rüber kommt aber ich bin einfach so interessiert am Angeln das ich wirklich viel dafür geübt habe und mir nur keine sorgen um die Prüfung mache (abgesehen von der Praxis). 

Da ich zur Zeit kein Auto habe bin ich leider von Mettmann aus auf die Bahn angewiesen deswegen muss ich mir erstmal kein Parkplatz suchen. Das schleppen ist widerum eine andere Geschichte vor allem beim Feedern (jenachdem was man mitnimmt). 

Ich habe bisher nur am Forellenteich gefischt. Ich habe meistens mit Federkiel geschleppt manchmal auch mit einer Posenmontage.  Ansonsten habe ich bisher im Urlaub mit Blinker auf Hechte gefischt. 

Ich suche halte dadurch das ich nicht so Mobil bin etwas in der nähe 

Gruß

Soner


----------



## AK79 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Mit dem prahlen meinte ich nicht dich.
Die praxis hat höchstens 3 min. gedauert.
Theorie war halt das längere weil besagte Person satte 45 min. drinn saß davon gute 30 min. alleine und man halt warten muss.

Hmmm ohne Auto bleibt ja nicht viel über hier in der ecke ausser Rhein,Vereins (Tageskarte) und Forellenteiche.


Die Talsperren dürften sich mit Bus und Bahn zu ner Odyssee gestalten. 

Aber ich denke mal das dürfte sich nicht all zu schwer gestalten dich mal mitzunehmen wenn ich mich eh mit bekannten zum Angeln treffe.Ist ja kein riesen Umweg.

Wenn du nächsten Monat Prüfung hast ist es ja nicht mehr solange hin.

Muss halt schauen wann ich mal Zeit habe.
Leider ist mein kleiner noch nicht alt genug zum Angeln,der rennt dann lieber mit dem kescher weg.

MFG


----------



## Petri_Soner (15. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Prüfung sich gestaltet. 

Ich muss die Tage auch mal zum Angelshop in Hilden da der Spitzenring meiner Spinnrute sich verabschiedet hat. :c
Naja dann muss ich auch noch zwei neue Rollen kaufen 

Das wird nicht gerade billig 

Naja als kleiner Mann hat man ja auch mal freude wenn man den Papa ein bisschen ärgern kann um Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Wer hat das nicht getan oder? 

Gruß


----------



## lute (16. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Es gibt einen Youtuber, der dort angelt und sowohl Brassen als auch mal nen Zander fängt. Weiß grade nicht, wie der Typ heißt. Also scheint die Stelle zum feedern zu taugen, wobei es sicherlich bessere gibt.


----------



## AK79 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Dafür fährst du bis nach Hilden?
Kann der am Hochdahler Bahnhof das nicht?
GermanTackle
Soll doch nicht schlecht sein.
ich fahr immer nach reisholz.


----------



## Petri_Soner (18. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*



lute schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Youtuber, der dort angelt und sowohl  Brassen als auch mal nen Zander fängt. Weiß grade nicht, wie der Typ  heißt. Also scheint die Stelle zum feedern zu taugen, wobei es  sicherlich bessere gibt.



Also ich kenne nur den Kanal "Fabi fängt Fisch!" und "Benjie Smith"die auch am Rhein in Düsseldorf angeln. 




AK79 schrieb:


> Dafür fährst du bis nach Hilden?
> Kann der am Hochdahler Bahnhof das nicht?
> GermanTackle
> Soll doch nicht schlecht sein.
> ich fahr immer nach reisholz.



Upps.. Dachte GermanTackle wäre in Hilden. :q
Ich meinte GermanTackle.  

Jedoch hat GermanTackle was Ruten angeht zwar sehr gute Stöckchen aber die liegen leider alle außerhalb meines Budgets. :-D
Aber den Spitzenring zu reparieren kostet laut denen nur 5€ also eigentlich ganz Preiswert (denke ich zumindest). #6

Fisherman's Partner war ich bisher noch nicht weil das sehr viel fahrerei mit Bus und Bahn ist deswegen warte ich das ich per Zufall mal vorbeikomme und schaue da mal rein. 

Krings an der Ackerstraße hat auch ein nettes Sortiment, war da auch schön öfter.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall eine Feedercombo und eine Zander-/Hechtkombo kaufen (die Ruten habe ich fehlen nur Rollen und Zubehör). Barsch am Rhein werde ich mal schauen da ich gelesen habe das man am Rhein mit mittelschweren Ruten spinnt (20-80g WG). Naja mal schauen dauert ja nicht mehr lange bis zur Prüfung :k:vik:


----------



## AK79 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

GermanTackle ist eine hinter dem Hochdahler Bahnhof mit dem 741.
Glaube Schlieperweg da stehst du im Prinzip schon im Laden 

Fahre diesen oder nächsten Samstag mal rüber nach Reisholz kannst dich ja anschließen wenn´s passt.
Mir macht´s nichts aus jemanden mitzunehmen.

Rollen gibt's da immer reichlich im Angebot


----------



## tom66 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*



Petri_Soner schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Da ich in einem Monat an meiner Fischerprüfung teilnehmen werde ( ich  gehe davon aus das ich sie schaffen werde weil ich mich wirklich  intensiv darauf vorbereitet habe  ) wollte ich mal fragen wie mit dem  Feedern an der Rheinkniebrücke aussieht oder ob es jemanden gibt der in  der nähe Feedert (ggf. auch ein bisschen mit KöFi angelt). ;+
> 
> Ich  kenne leider keinen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis und deswegen wollte ich  mal nachfragen ob es hier jemanden gibt der sich mit dem Feedern am  Rhein in Düsseldorf auskennt.|kopfkrat



Ich habe früher immer viel zwischen der Rheinkniebrücke und der Oberkasseler Brücke gefeedert (Oberkassler Seite versteht sich). Feedern kannst du eigentlich überall gut, wo es Buhnenfelder gibt. Die derzeit dort vorkommende Hauptfischart ist die Grundel......insofern wirst du auf jedem Fall was fangen 

Darüber wie man am besten feedert gibt es unterschiedliche Vorstellungen. Manche fischen mit Mono, andere mit dünner geflochtener (0,06-0,08) und vorgeschalteter Schlagschnur (ca. zwei Rutenlängen).

Auch Montagen gibt es verschiedene. Z.B. selbst zu bindende wie die Schlaufenmontage oder auch gekaufte, wie z.B. die Feeder Rigs von Browning. 

Was du auf jedem Fall brauchst ist ein Dreibein, um die Rute aufrecht stellen zu können. Das macht man, damit nicht zuviel Strömungsdruck auf der Schnur liegt. Du solltest das Dreibein auf jedem Fall beschweren, sonst wird es wahrscheinlich umfallen, wenn der erste Schleppverband durchzieht. Futterkörbe von 100-120gramm wirst du auch brauchen. Haken würde ich stabilere nehmen, etwa Größe 10. Auf der Strecke ist immer mit Barben zu rechnen. Rollen würde ich ab ca. 50er Größe ins Auge fassen. Kleinere Modelle sind weniger gut auf die hohe Belastung beim Feedern mit schweren Futterkörben ausgelegt. Ob man eine Freilaufrolle oder eine normale Stationärrolle verwendet ist geschmacksache. Die meisten verwenden Freilaufrollen. Falls du keine Freilaufrolle verwendest würde ich auf jedem Fall daran denken die Bremse zu lösen.

Da ich nicht mehr in Düsseldorf wohne, kann ich dir vor Ort leider nichts zeigen. Petri Heil wünsche ich trotzdem!


----------



## Petri_Soner (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Feedern am Rhein in Düsseldorf*

Erstmal tut mir leid das ich so spät erst Antworte! 
Hatte viel Stress in letzter Zeit und habe jetzt letzte Woche meinen Schein bestanden. :vik:


Ich schaue mal ich versuche erstmal ein paar Leute aufzutreiben die mir das Feedern am Rhein zeigen und auch ein bisschen erklären! 

Ich warte nur noch bis die schon Zeit der Barbe zu ende ist und dann geht's den Fischen an die Kiemen!   #:

Ich habe jetzt erstmal 80g und 100g Futterkörbe besorgen wobei ich mal den 100g Korb aufgehangen habe und angst hatte das die Rute bricht weil sie sich so richtig hart biegt.


----------

